# Having patches made



## ralley1 (Jan 3, 2007)

You know how you can buy a patch of your favorite band or favorite motorcycle brand and sew it on your jacket or work shirt? How do I have my company logo/design made into a patch so I can sew them on different items. Is this something that all embroidery shops do? Thanks for any help you might have.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

ralley1 said:


> You know how you can buy a patch of your favorite band or favorite motorcycle brand and sew it on your jacket or work shirt? How do I have my company logo/design made into a patch so I can sew them on different items. Is this something that all embroidery shops do? Thanks for any help you might have.


Yes, Most embroidery shops can have your logo/design digitized and made into a patch. As for for your favorite bands or motorcycle , I imagine you can google some sites which sells them. If you want to have them digitized and made into a patch, some questions regarding licensing might arise.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Byron,

I guess you are the best person to get an answer from for this one.....
When you do patches and want to make it an iron-on, how do u go about doing it? 

if you use some sort of Adhersive, what type?

tks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A long time ago we use a local patch mfg. for any of our patch needs. He had a min. order of 14 and did all the artwork for us.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

You'll have to use a double-adhesive sheets, it usually comes in 24x36 inch size (if i remember correctly). You place the individually-cut patches one by one on the first face of the adhesive sheet (usually, the side with no backing), then you iron or heat press the patches. Then, you will cut the patches one by one so that your finished product will be patches with a backing paper, (we packed them individually in plastic so it's ready for retail sale). When it is time to use the patches, the consumer just remove the backing paper and iron or heat press on the garment.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Byron,Any brand of sheets??
do you also use a special machine for the edges of the patches (surely u dont cut the twill after doing the patch off the emb. machine. any suggesions if I get it done from outside (sub)?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

The double-adhesive sheet is being sold here as OEM, so no brand is indicated. The supplier just tells us the cheaper one is from China, and the pricier one comes from the US.

Yes, we normally just cut the patches using scissors and then use a solder (as in soldering iron, normally used by electronics shop) to heat the sides and sort of clean the cut edges. Of course, you can always use a separate special edging machines (merrow machines if from the US) to make the edges look great, but this will result in a higher cost. Note that even the double adhesive sheets are only used when it is specifically requested by the client. It also adds a considerable cost of production.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Tks Buddy, appreciate it. it sure is a good way to keep the machines running if and when I buy the Emb.machine to keep it going during off peak.


----------



## davidd808 (Dec 15, 2009)

saw your post, where can i buy these adhesive double sided adhesive sheets? i do embroidery and want to make patches..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We use STADRIEMBLEMS.COM | Embroidered Patches

You can order patches with or without the iron adhesive already attached.


----------



## davidd808 (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually making them from scratch but i have no clue wher to buy the double sided adhesive to apply to the back of the patch... any suggestions or contacts...

thanks...


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

davidd808 said:


> wher to buy the double sided adhesive to apply to the back of the patch... any suggestions or contacts...
> 
> thanks...


Heat Seal Roll - 19" X 10 Yards: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog
Or try the entire kit:
http://colmanandcompany.com/static_store/PATCHKIT-White.html

PATCH / BADGE INSTRUCTIONS 
Step 1 >> Create your design with a few things in mind. 
- Should have a satin running stitch as a border, wider is better than narrow. 
- Can also go borderless or have a border, but be cut out just outside the border. 
- Keep border and shape of patch smooth for easier cutting. 
-Selected Patch Material will be your background color - no stitches needed. 
Step 2 >> Hoop Patch Material. You can use 'topping' if desired or a TearAway backing, but I do not like to use the TearAway since it adds another layer to cut through. 
Step 3 >> Sew out patch/badge design. Tear off any TearAway backing if used and remove all traces of 'topping' if used. 
Step 4 >> Un-hoop and trim off excess Patch Material, keep all patches together if sewn out as a group. 
Step 5 >> Attach Patch Material to Heat Seal product... 
- Place Patch Material face down on Heat Press or table if using iron. 
- Place Heat Seal material face down on top of sewn out patches with paper side up. 
- Patch Material has hot melt adhesive on backside so use Teflon sheet. 
- Heat at 320-350 degrees for 25-30 seconds. Using 40 psi of pressure or significant hand pressure for iron with no steam. 
- Flip this bundle over and heat press all over again, because twice is nice. 
Step 6 >> Roughly cut out individual sealed patches removing excess patch/seal material, leaving a half inch or so of material surrounding stitch border. 
Step 7 >> Heat up Hot Knife with Universal Tip for 20 minutes, use safety stand. 
Step 8 >> Finely cut out individual patch/badge with Hot Knife... 
- Place individual patch face-up on smooth GLASS surface, begin running hot Universal Tip along edge of patch directly next to satin stitch. 
- Hand speed/pressure will cause patch to be cut & sealed, leaving a finished patch. 
- Use damp cloth as a wipe-off station for hot tip if residue appears. 
- Practice using hand pressure and speed of tool movement to guide you. 

Finished Patch/Badge can be applied directly to garment with heat or sewn on. If heated, use 350-370 degrees for 20-25 seconds. You are done! 

** Helpful hint is to heat patch/badge briefly on top-side of garment for proper placement then to turn garment inside-out and apply heat to back-side of patch so heat is directly applied to Heat Seal side of patch/badge.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Is the adhesive any good? Does it stick well to the garment?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

sealove said:


> Is the adhesive any good? Does it stick well to the garment?


 It does not stick to leather good. I can't say for anything else. If you want it to really last long, sew it on.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone called me for One patch with his name on it. Needs it to be Iron on. Anyone interested? 

It will be applied to his Baseball Glove.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i doubt it will stay stuck


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. I suggested he go to a leather shop and have them brand it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Do a leather patch and stitch it to the glove or emboss it. If you know someone with a laser engraver then etch it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone have a laser engraver in NJ


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

The P600 Adhesive from Twill USA is pretty affordable....

Twill USA

To apply I use the method I found on this eBay listing....

Easy Patch Heat Seal Iron on Backing for Adhesive | eBay

Kevin


----------

